# what is the longest race track have you ever played in a racing game



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

who can beat my longest track???
here it is:
from Test Drive Unlimited
Millionaire's Challenge
200 Km
51 minutes 
and the prize: 1.000.000$ :grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't play many, but Rainbow Road in Mario Kart 64 is a LONG track.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I did an endurance Race on Gran Tirismo 2 that was 100 laps long or more and it took 4 hours.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

4 hours!!!! 
and you say that you don't have any patience? :grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I took 2 hours on some 100 lap map on Gran Tirismo 3. It wasn't a long track...just a lot of laps which started to get repetitive.


----------



## mibnelius (Jul 29, 2009)

I've also done the Millionaire's Challenge on TDU... and I did it in 50 minutes 

I don't play the Gran Turismo games, but I think I'd have a bone to pick with the devs after that 100 lap race... that's absurd.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Apparently there's a 24 hour endurance race on the Nürburgring Nordschleife in Gran Turismo 4. Now THAT is long. I mean 24 real hours, not in-game hours.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

lol i remember the endurance race for Gran Tirismo 3 for PS2. For the endurance track that was the shape of an Oval i use to wrap an elastic band around the controller to hold down the X button and let the car slam into the side.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> lol i remember the endurance race for Gran Tirismo 3 for PS2. For the endurance track that was the shape of an Oval i use to wrap an elastic band around the controller to hold down the X button and let the car slam into the side.


lol, cheater. But then again, I too did that once.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I can be very patient for the things i like but a lot of things I get all twitchy and I need to start doing something else. It depends on the situation.

See like If I'm waiting for someone I give people really evil stares for no reason. it passes the time. If they look back I give the ma nice smile, keeps people on their toes.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Aus_Karlos said:


> lol i remember the endurance race for Gran Tirismo 3 for PS2. For the endurance track that was the shape of an Oval i use to wrap an elastic band around the controller to hold down the X button and let the car slam into the side.


=D I always did that using the Suzuki Escudo Pikes Peak Version '98. Man that car was so fast...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

beefers1 said:


> Apparently there's a 24 hour endurance race on the Nürburgring Nordschleife in Gran Turismo 4. Now THAT is long. I mean 24 real hours, not in-game hours.


]

and there is a save point right?? :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

RockmasteR said:


> ]
> 
> and there is a save point right?? :grin:


Nope. But I suppose you can pause it and come back later to play it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No save point but yes I can pause but I usually try to scratch my nose in the straight-aways to avoid losing time. After a couple of those games I stopped playing those. They were far too time intensive. I also had to worry about the tires too. The harder tire the more laps it would take to gain full grip but would last longer, let's say 16 laps for hardest tires with a 2 lap warm up time. On the medium tires it would take 1 lap to warm them up but only last around 10 laps or less. The soft tires were not worth it as they would fully warm up in half a lap but degrade after 6 laps or so.



> GTR 2's three main racing modes are race weekend, championships, and 24-hour race. A race weekend is a single event, complete with multiple practice and qualifying rounds, as well as the actual race itself. Championship mode includes both the 2003 and 2004 official FIA GT seasons, as well as the custom championships you open up by completing challenges in the driving school. New for GTR 2 are the 24-hour races on tracks such as Spa-Franchorchamps, Monza, and China's Zuhai circuit. You can scale down these grueling endurance races to a more manageable size (*say one or three hours*) and still experience the same gradual day-to-night transition you would in a 24-hour race.


Source


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ninja, that's GTR 2, not Gran Turismo 2. Still, that's pretty impresive. I've always wanted to play that but I don't have a wheel.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ohh sorry I did forget what the name was, my bad. Well I know it was the same thing after all how different can a endurance race that's like Fran Turismo 2 differ from each other?


----------

